# Tsunami Hits South Africa



## The_Saint

*...Haha not exactly a tsunami, more like 2 inch waves breaking on the river bed. 

Always been fascinated by the 2 inch, perfect, barreling waves that break on the shore when the high tide is pushing up the river, so today i went down at high tide, and shot a few of them!*


*Let me know what you think!



1.






2.





3.





*


----------



## Big Mike

All you have to do now, is to photoshop a little surfer in there.


----------



## kiwiluke

LOL, just what I was about to say Mike,


----------



## Robin Usagani

Where can I send the donation??


----------

